# Does my soundcard support 5.1 surround?



## magicus (May 21, 2009)

Hey. Im thinking of buying a 5.1 audiosystem. But before I make this investment I need to know if my soundcard supports this. I have a Realtek High Definition Audio Soundcard... does anyone know if it supports 5.1? Or perhaps know where I can find out? I put some info of my soundcard on the pic below.
Thanks!


----------



## jonathan68 (May 9, 2002)

yes it should support it. i have onboard Realtek High Definition Audio Soundcard and i'm running in 7.1. in your control panel there should be an Icon for the Realtek High Definition Audio Manager, double click on it and it will show you the plug ins on the back of your computer. in the speaker settings just choose 5.1 and it will show you where and which color plug to put where. if you stop the mouse cursor over the colored plug in the picture it will say which speaker it is as in mine it says green plug is front left , blue is front right, black is back left and so on.


----------



## zerofire (Nov 4, 2008)

You must check the back of the unit. If there are only three 3.5mm sound plugs then you can not support 5.1 if there are six 3.5mm sound plugs they you are fine but beware of on-board sound having lower quality than a dedicated card.


----------

